# scented candles and reptiles



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

hi my friend has just bought me some yankee candles and im wanting to put them in the living room but my beardie and crestie are in there.i was just wondering is it safe to burn them in the same rm as reptiles as ive heard different answers whe googled so i thought id ask on here.:blush:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont .. definately not..

scents in candles can affect humans not to mention reptiles teeny tiny lungs..

if you actually read up on whats in them as they burn.. there are other safer type candles than the yankee ones though.. their scents are particualrly strong...

it all depends on what they use in the candle.. but some waxes, colours and scents are carcinogenic.. and crappy for the lungs.. it can of course take ages for any of these things to trigger illness but all the same better to avoid.. you find that when people are unwell or have for example asthma they become more sensitive to toxins in normal everyday products.. thats because the body is telling them to stay away.. however usually people with really good health wont notice what household products.. or even candles etc have in them or might do long term..

at least we have bigger lungs than wee reps.. so id say for their sake to use the candles if you want to in a different room.. same with any body sprays or household sprays watch what chemicals are in them

there are good studies on how household chemical products affect cats and dogs too.. I remember reading some a while back when we were chaging our products to more safe less toxic ones like Ecover.. they do a really good range.



heres a funny article.. written by a guy about some of the dangers of candle scents.. its written from a blokes perspective though so has a dash of humour too..

Snuff them out! | Mail Online


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Yankee candles :flrt:

Burn one in the lounge occasionally but reps are in the bedroom and the doors are firmly closed to reduce the risk.

I personally wouldnt use them in the same room though


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks 4 the quick replies.i love that article its so funny.i dont usually have candles but bought some for my gran 4 her birthday and the fruity ones are lush so my friend bought them me.will have to put them in my rm or god forbid in my bathroom to keep the world out :whistling2:


----------

